# problème windows 10 bootcamp



## stepgir (9 Juillet 2018)

bonsoir j ai un imac 27 pouces intel core I7 4,2 GHZ radeon pro 580 avec 8GO ddr4 des USA avec SSD 1TO.
Je voudrais installer windows 10 avec bootcamp mais j'ai un message qui s'affiche : fichier iso de windows 10 ou ulterieur 64 bits necessaire.
En fait j'ai un fichier iso windows 10 et bien en 64 bits que j'ai  sur mon  pc portable et non un mac. je l'ai enregistré en fat32 sur clé usb et transféré sur mon imac. 
Puis ensuite j'ouvre bootcamp et je suis les infos de bootcamp je vais chercher mon iso que j'ai mis dans telechargement puis je selectionne la grandeur de ma partition windows et je clique sur installer et impossible d'aller plus loin avec le message qui s'ouvre ci dessus


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2018)

*Déplacé dans "Windows sur Mac" *


----------

